

Group Messaging Startup hits 10,000 Messages in 6 Days - colinsidoti
http://sidaza.posterous.com/sidaza-hits-10000-messages-in-6-days

======
colinsidoti
Between when I made that post and now, an additional 100 group messages and
500 messages have been pushed through. I haven't seen a jump like this before,
presumably due to Bin Laden's death.

------
colinsidoti
I can answer specific questions here if anyone has any.

~~~
sbisker
Sure, I'll bite. How do you compare yourselves to existing group sms tools
like Fast Society, GroupMe, Disco, Beluga etc?

~~~
patrickdaniele
With fast society its used for a single night out where they delete your group
at the end of the day. We give the option to keep your groups by adding or
editing group members freely. Group me is the closest competitor yet we can do
what group me does at less than 1% of their cost.Beluga is used for
smartphones whereas Sidaza can be used by any phone which includes the 70% of
"dumbphone" users in America. Although Disco is similar to Sidaza, Sidaza
supports picture messaging also which most if not all the others do not
support.

